# CAST IRON COOKING ON MY LANG FIREBOX



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm sure this is done all the time, but it was totally new to me. I had a pork loin in the Lang this morning & had some splits sitting on the firebox warming them up.

They started to smoke & Judy says, "I wonder if you can cook on there". About 10 minutes later she comes out with a cast iron pan with potato's, & onions. She put some EVOO & butter in the pan too. I moved the splits & within just a couple of minutes the pan was sizzling away on the firebox. I'm thinking this is really cool! All of the possibilities, OH my!

Anyhow I really wasn't going to take any photos today, but I had to take one of the potato's cooking on the firebox.

Here we go.













8-14-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






The pan was getting so hot she put some foil on it to get the potato's to cook all the way through.













8-14-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






We were having rice with it too, this stuff is really good.













8-14-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






I moved the Lang to a different part of the yard. I think it likes it there.













8-14-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






Potato's are done. Just about the same time as the loin.













8-14-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






I didn't get any prep photo's of the loin, but I smoked it just like I always do. In a pan to 140 IT, with some broth in the pan.

Then rest it for 30 minutes.













8-14-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






They always come out juicy this way. After slicing I put the slices back in the pan with the juices.













8-14-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






Then on to a plate. The potato's turned out really good, and the rice went well with everything else.













8-14-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






Now I'm thinking I just picked up a nice brisket a couple of days ago & plan on smoking it this week.

I probably will start it around 3:00AM, so when the firebox gets good & hot I'm thinking bacon & eggs in a big cast iron skillet for breakfast.

Maybe get some pastrami out of the freezer for Reuben's for lunch. Or maybe pancakes for breakfast & grilled cheese for lunch. Or maybe a cheeseburger.

Wow my head is spinning!

Anyhow, thanks for looking guys!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks great Al! I use my cast iron in my smokers and gas grill all the time. 

Points!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

That is awesome Al !  That sure looks tasty... Both Judy & yourself were on your A game for that meal !    Thumbs Up   Another point I owe ya !


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2016)

Al that looks great I have been doing cobblers,and corn bread in my grill.Cast Iron is great for cooking Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2016)

That Final Plate is Killer, Al.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That reminds me of the times our electric was out for 5 and 6 days.

I got to use my Gas Grill a lot, and even some Breakfasts on my Lopi "Liberty" Woodstove:

View media item 523094


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 14, 2016)

Al everything looked great! Enjoyed reading and looking at the pics.
All your meals are mouth watering!
Points on that one my friend Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice looking loin Al, great idea on the cast iron cookin.

I think you should never let the ol Lang cool off, at least until maybe late this fall.

Like you said, bacon, eggs, rubens, cheeseburgers, etc, etc, etc, and the list goes on!

Keep up the good work, and looking forward to some more interesting cooks from you.













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## b-one (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice it looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Al! I use my cast iron in my smokers and gas grill all the time.
> 
> Points!





tropics said:


> Al that looks great I have been doing cobblers,and corn bread in my grill.Cast Iron is great for cooking Points
> 
> Richie





Bearcarver said:


> That Final Plate is Killer, Al.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





redheelerdog said:


> Nice looking loin Al, great idea on the cast iron cookin.
> 
> I think you should never let the ol Lang cool off, at least until maybe late this fall.
> 
> ...





b-one said:


> Nice it looks great!


Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate it!

Thanks for the points too!

Al


----------



## smokinifl (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, I never new you could use the top of the firebox as a cooktop.

That's really cool.

The meal looks great too!


----------



## jcbigler (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, I guess that answers my question as to whether the Langs have an insulated firebox or not.


----------



## remsr (Aug 15, 2016)

Great looking food Al, I got that IQ 130 temp controller from Pitmaster. Gave it a test Friday when I put on two butts. It held at 225 the whole time. And the app for my IPhone was simple to use. It was worth the $269.00 I paid. 
Back to that loin what did you rub it with and did you inject it? I can get those for 88 cents a pound but I have never had one turn out very well. Tender at 135 140 but not real tasty. 
By the way cooking on your fife box is pretty cool. Can't do that on the WSM.
Randy,


----------



## 3montes (Aug 15, 2016)

Love cast iron potatoes and those look excellent! I cooked on my firebox all the time on my old patio smoker and I would put cast iron with potatoes in the smoker sometimes too. Then when I got my first trailer rig it has a couple propane burners on it. These work great complete heat control and the uses are endless. Have done a lot of sweet corn boils on those over the years!













100_0159.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------



## gary s (Aug 15, 2016)

Great looking meal and yet another use for the lang   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 15, 2016)

We use cast iron on top of the firebox frequently on our Horizon offset. We also use a Lodge cast iron trivet underneath the skillet/Dutch oven for those times the heat needs to be slowed down a bit.


----------



## remsr (Aug 16, 2016)

One of my favorite foods is Amarican fryed potatoes and onions fryed in bacon greese until they are all Caramelized, a little bacon in there don't hurt either.


----------



## lancep (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks great Al! I'm going to have to try that with the new smoker!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2016)

SmokinIFl said:


> Wow, I never new you could use the top of the firebox as a cooktop.
> 
> That's really cool.
> 
> The meal looks great too!


Thanks, I'm learning something new everyday!

Al


JCBigler said:


> Well, I guess that answers my question as to whether the Langs have an insulated firebox or not.


You got that right!

Al


REMSR said:


> Great looking food Al, I got that IQ 130 temp controller from Pitmaster. Gave it a test Friday when I put on two butts. It held at 225 the whole time. And the app for my IPhone was simple to use. It was worth the $269.00 I paid.
> Back to that loin what did you rub it with and did you inject it? I can get those for 88 cents a pound but I have never had one turn out very well. Tender at 135 140 but not real tasty.
> By the way cooking on your fife box is pretty cool. Can't do that on the WSM.
> Randy,


Thank you!

I used my regular pork rub & injected it with Creole butter. It came out real good. Check out "juicy pork loin" in my signature line.

Al


gary s said:


> Great looking meal and yet another use for the lang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

Al


RogerWilco said:


> We use cast iron on top of the firebox frequently on our Horizon offset. We also use a Lodge cast iron trivet underneath the skillet/Dutch oven for those times the heat needs to be slowed down a bit.


That's a good idea, cause the pan got really hot!

Thank you!

Al


REMSR said:


> One of my favorite foods is Amarican fryed potatoes and onions fryed in bacon greese until they are all Caramelized, a little bacon in there don't hurt either.


I agree, you can't beat anything cooked in bacon grease!

Al


LanceP said:


> That looks great Al! I'm going to have to try that with the new smoker!!


Thanks Lance!

Yea it was pretty cool!

Al


----------



## humdinger (Aug 16, 2016)

Pancakes and Eggs and Reubens oh my! Nice job Al. Points for ingenuity!

I got a brisket in the freezer calling my name while I sleep at night. Think I might do it this weekend.....


----------



## remsr (Aug 16, 2016)

Al,
I have a question for you, b


----------



## remsr (Aug 16, 2016)

Let's try that again, darn thing miss fired on me. Anyway, before Lang you smoked on a WSM right? I am having issues with to little or to much smoke. Seems like if I put chunks here and ther at different l


----------



## remsr (Aug 16, 2016)

What is with that darn reply on this iPhone right where my fingers touch?

At differnt levels it all ignites at the same time or close to it. White smoke pours out and need I tell you what that does to the meat. Do you have any  Solutions?


----------



## lancep (Aug 16, 2016)

Not Al but here's what has worked very well for me. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Aug 16, 2016






Preheat 1-2 small splits on the top grate while your chimney is lighting below. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Aug 16, 2016






When you dump your lit coals, throw the splits on top. They should ignite instantly. Let them burn for 5-10 minutes and then install the middle section and close the lid. The smoke will thicken up at this point but it will thin out shortly after your temp is dialed in. At that point, add the meat and worry about it no more! Give it a try, made a world of difference for me. 
Lance


----------



## remsr (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you Lance I will give that a try this week end. I have two 14 pound briskets going on the WSM. Why do you warm the splits? And how are you warming them when you haven't yet dumped the lit coals? What am I missing?


----------



## lancep (Aug 16, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Thank you Lance I will give that a try this week end. I have two 14 pound briskets going on the WSM. Why do you warm the splits? And how are you warming them when you haven't yet dumped the lit coals? What am I missing?



If you look closely at the first picture, you can see my lit chimney glowing under the splits. Just light your chimney on the charcoal grate, place the middle section with the top cooking grate in place, and put the splits on the grate. Preheating them get them to ignite immediately when you put them on the coals. This gets gets you TBS much quicker and burns off the nasties before your meat goes on.


----------



## remsr (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you again Lsnce I thought that's what you did but wanted to be sure. Makes less of a mess that way too. 
Randy,
PS I am amazed that you could make sense of my original post. If you have an iPhone you may have experienced my problem.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 16, 2016)

Great looking food AL.   I like the idea of cast iron cooking on the firebox.  You've got the best of both worlds there.  Lucky man.  Don't think it would work all that well on my MES.  LOL.

Points!!!!

Gary


----------



## lancep (Aug 17, 2016)

Dang Al, I've been thinking about this all day and night. The possibilities are endless. I've always thought of doing a breakfast fatty or brats for other meals during a long smoke but this opens up a whole slew of other options. I will be trying this soon!


----------



## phatbac (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks good Al! Points! I like to sauce on my firebox!













makingsauce.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016





The Lang is a wonderful smoker!

Happy smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2016)

Humdinger said:


> Pancakes and Eggs and Reubens oh my! Nice job Al. Points for ingenuity!
> 
> I got a brisket in the freezer calling my name while I sleep at night. Think I might do it this weekend.....





REMSR said:


> Al,
> I have a question for you, b





GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking food AL. I like the idea of cast iron cooking on the firebox. You've got the best of both worlds there. Lucky man. Don't think it would work all that well on my MES. LOL.
> 
> Points!!!!
> 
> Gary





LanceP said:


> Dang Al, I've been thinking about this all day and night. The possibilities are endless. I've always thought of doing a breakfast fatty or brats for other meals during a long smoke but this opens up a whole slew of other options. I will be trying this soon!





phatbac said:


> Looks good Al! Points! I like to sauce on my firebox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys!

I'm having me some fun with this Lang for sure!

Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 17, 2016)

One thing, some iron pieces have a "heat ring" around the bottom which would keep the piece from making full contact with the surface of the firebox. Perfect for cooking over flame, though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> One thing, some iron pieces have a "heat ring" around the bottom which would keep the piece from making full contact with the surface of the firebox. Perfect for cooking over flame, though.


On my Lang the heat ring might be a good thing, cause that pan I used got screaming hot.

Al


----------



## remsr (Aug 23, 2016)

Lance, 
I tried what you suggested and it worked great thanks again for the tip. I preheated  3 8 inch red oak splits to smoke two briskets. All my briskets turn out good, but these turned out exceptional. Nice smoke great taste and melt in your mouth tender and juicy from flat to point.


----------



## lancep (Aug 23, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Lance,
> I tried what you suggested and it worked great thanks again for the tip. I preheated  3 8 inch red oak splits to smoke two briskets. All my briskets turn out good, but these turned out exceptional. Nice smoke great taste and melt in your mouth tender and juicy from flat to point.



That's awesome, good to hear! 
Lance


----------

